# Cabelas Waterfowl Wknd - Dundee



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

It's this weekend boyz - who's going?

I went to the corp. site and maybe I just missed it, but I thought they always had a special flyer for the event. Anyone else see anything on it?

or maybe I'm just blind?!! 

~~

BTW: nice lil promo right now that ends tomorrow if you're buying stuff. $20 off purchase of $150 or more.

as you know with our gear... $150 is nothing! we can drop that easy! might as well save a bit (i.e. you guys looking for waders...)


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

I will be at the Cabelas in Hammond for Dakota, Scot and Bob from GK calls will be at the Dundee location, stop and talk to Scott he's a great dog trainer..Always a great event, everyone have a safe trip, if your closer to the Hammond, IN location their running a four hour sale Saturday morning...


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'll be there both days working the Buck Gardner Calls booth....Buck Gardner himself is scheduled to be there on saturday as well.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I will be there on Sunday w/Mossy Oak.........Mack


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

I will be there Sunday...hopefully they will have some great deals !


Chad


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

SBE II said:


> I will be at the Cabelas in Hammond for Dakota, Scot and Bob from GK calls will be at the Dundee location, stop and talk to Scott he's a great dog trainer..Always a great event, everyone have a safe trip, if your closer to the Hammond, IN location their running a four hour sale Saturday morning...


 
Any info on the sale...I live 45 mins from Hammond


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Ill be there saturday morning,, looking for a couple things before I head back home on monday.. If anyone comes across a flyer would love to see one.. im looking for a deal on a couple spinners and a dog vest,, and possibly some snow dekes.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I got the flier in the mail today.

I will be there both days this weekend with Drake Waterfowl Systems.


----------



## 3-Blade (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be down on Sunday....don't have much to spend so may have to go against my better judgement and get something anyway :lol:


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

I will be there sunday at 10:00 sharp for the Shawn Stahl clinic and will probably stay till around 3. I will wear a tan-camo Tigers hat, if you see me say hi.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

pintail charlie said:


> I will be there sunday at 10:00 sharp for the Shawn Stahl clinic and will probably stay till around 3. I will wear a tan-camo Tigers hat, if you see me say hi.


I'll make sure to jump you in the parking lot.....lol :lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

SWMIH20FOWLER said:


> Any info on the sale...I live 45 mins from Hammond


Sounds like they released a few items in the flyer but like any thanksgiving sale, you gotta be there to get that flyer in the store...Come anyway to shoot the bull..


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I will be there on Saturday with my cabela's visa in hand. told the wife when I sold some decoys it was to make room for new. I know that I will be wearing somthing (your all welcome):lol::lol:.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

There is also a waterfowl festival going on at Crane Creek this weekend. It's only about 45 minutes South East off from Route 2 stop by and check it out. There will be lots of vendors and calling contests. Come see what's new. Good prices too. Nothing like hitting two waterfowl shows in one weekend or even in the same day.
Smoke


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

If you see a chubby guy on Saturday wandering around with the look of childlike wonderment in his eyes, stop and say "hi" to me!:lol:


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Funny you say that, you just described half of the people in michigan.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

My suggestion guys is don't [expletive] around and get in there, pronto.

If there's something on sale you're eye-balling and it's on the short list of must haves, I'd be down there first thing.

don't think that everything on sale will be still be waiting for you on sunday afternoon.

just saying....


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Branta said:


> My suggestion guys is don't [expletive] around and get in there, pronto.
> 
> If there's something on sale you're eye-balling and it's on the short list of must haves, I'd be down there first thing.
> 
> ...


And you want to keep a good eye on your cart. if they run out of somthing, some people will not think twice about taking it out of your cart. I had that happen 2 years ago with the big foot decoys. had two carts stacked with boxs, ran to get somthing else came back and was missing a box.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Do they not offer rainchecks or ability to pre-pay for something if they run out???


----------



## cshire (Sep 10, 2004)

Home > Retail Stores > *You are here:* Dundee, Michigan.


----------

